# Great for small shop using only one tool at time



## sry (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review. This is one I've been considering, so I'm glad to hear yours is working out well so far.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Its great as long as you keep the hose short and don't mind wheeling it around. I think im going to purchase the Rockler Dust Right hose and attachments though to make it easier to switch between tools. I'm still trying to decide though if the cartridge was worth the extra money. Although only 2 micron, I've heard they perform better.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

I have no doubt that you will be fine with 2 micron collection so don't sweat it.

All of the small 650cfm units have tiny wheels. But they are not heavy so it is not too bad and you can change things in the future as you said.

The dust collector will work great for the way that you are using it.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I think you did a great job with your review.

After looking at your model, the next Delta up (760?), and a bunch of others, I finally ordered the 2HP Harbor Freight unit, on sale. Also ordered the cartridge filter from Wynn Industries.

Like you, I have no immediate plans to plumb/duct it, so a fairly long hose will be a must. I've also been getting by (?) with a Shop Vac, so I'm looking forward to a big improvement.

Best of luck working out the last few kinks!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks NBeener. Yeah I think Im going to keep the shop vac around for cleaning out car but that's about it. I want to be able to hear my tools, not a jet engine. Let me know how the HF is.

Thanks todd. I'm sure the 2 micron will be ok, but is the cartridge really better than bag?


----------



## Demowen (Feb 5, 2009)

I have this one too. I have been having a problem with wood chips collecting at the end of the hose. When I hook this up to my planer there are really small strips of shavings and they get caught on the cross piece that is over the opening where you attach the hose to. It has been a real pain. Any ideas?


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Maybe problem with the planer?


----------



## Demowen (Feb 5, 2009)

It does it with other tools too… I was contemplating breaking the cross piece but then there would be nothing to stop something too big from passing into the collector.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

How long a hose are you using? I haven't seen issues yet but I just got it this past weekend and only have used it for a few hours.


----------



## Demowen (Feb 5, 2009)

its a 6' hose (I believe)


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Hmm, maybe kickback can help. Do you have bag or cartridge? Maybe its too clogged and causing suction loss?


----------



## Demowen (Feb 5, 2009)

I have the bag. When it gets clogged there is almost no suction until I take off the hose and pull off the strings. If all you collect is dust (dust collector) then it is great, but inevitably my planer or table saw will cut small strands of wood that get caught.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

The problem with planer / jointer shavings getting caught on the cross piece going into the impeller is not unique to this model. My HF 2HP DC did this before the pre-separator was put in. The long shavings would simply wrap around the cross piece and build up, QUICKLY… Just keep an eye out for clogging and you will be fine. Cutting the cross pieces out is a common remedy to that problem, but yeah, you are right. Every now and then a big chunk can get sucked up and BANG hit the impeller… The cross pieces are there for a reason…

This little Delta was an option, but the low CFM was too much of a concern to want to go with it. I am sure it is fine for machine to machine use, but I will be plumbing, and this DC is just too small for that.

To your question, is a cartridge really better than a bag. YES. The cartridges allow the DC to breathe much more freely, and in turn realize higher real world CFM (the advertised CFM ratings are with no hose, and no bags / filters attached. So the 650 CFM DCs with bags have substantially lower than 650 CFM actually delivered in use…

Adding the Wynn canister to my HF DC was like putting a supercharger on a car engine. WAY better performance, MUCH more effect.

And since you asked about how the HF DC works out… I have had mine for almost a year, and when I remember to hook it up (I am going machine to machine with a 20' hose) it not only pulls all the dust I could want from the machine being pulled from, but it has noticeably reduced ambient dust levels. I would really love a Dylos meter to verify exactly how effective it is, but I can say without a doubt, that if I clean surfaces, such as the table to the band saw, then perform particularly dusty operations with the DC running, and leave it on for a few minutes afterwards, I get NO visibly settled dust within 48 hours after use.

Now forgetting to hook up and run the DC is dsiasterous (which is why the DC itself has a layer of dust on the base, I keep forgetting to hook it up to my table saw…)


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah I was thinking of adding a small cyclone type pre-seperator sometime. I'm glad to hear that the cartridge is worth it. Thanks for the input


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the review. I am stepping up things a little at a time. Right now I use a 12 gal shop vac and it works fine… and I use it with a bag inside. Today I received my Oneida Dust Deputy. Quick assembly. Tomorrow I'll try it out with my planer I have yet to us. Next step will be a unit like this Delta you reviewed or the Rockler wall mounted unit. Something portable to use at one machine at a time.

Again, thanks.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

Eric, congrats on the purchase. You will like having a DC unit. Good choice on going with a canister!

The canister seems to be the way to go these days no matter the make or model. Does the Wynn cartridge have the interior paddle and exterior handle to rotate and clean the pleats??

I had looked at the HF unit and adding the Wynn, as well as the delta units w/canister but ended up getting a 1.5hp canister unit from PSI. They all are in the same ball park in price, and the main thing is stepping up from a shop vac and taking control of dust into the machine and not your lungs!!

Now when I rip on the table saw or crosscut on the RAS, both are hooked up to the two intake ports, the table tops of the machines may only show a trace of any dust particles, and that's so cool.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

good review


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

I have the 1HP model they discontinued when your model was introduced. I got it for under $100 because it was the last one in the store and they just wanted to get rid of it. It had the 30 micron bags, which I discarded and replaced with a 1 micron cartridge.

I had the same problem with clogging with the planer and by checking the forums I found it was common. There's back and forth about cutting out the cross bars at the intake, but I went ahead and cut them out and the problem is solved. I don't see how a big chunk of anything can get into it, I'm not vacuuming the floor, it stays hooked only to machines. I've been running it like that for almost a year and no problems.

My wheels also pick up dust and moving it can be a pain, but hey, it's a bottom of the line machine for the budget minded. It keeps me healthy until I can afford a better unit.


----------



## Boneski (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey great review, Eric.
I was originally looking at a 650CFM unit, but for not much more expense I picked up a 1200CFM unit here in Australia. I do recommend getting a cyclone type pre seperator as I am about to - I inadvertantly sucked a peice of steel into the hose the other day and If I hadn't had the presence of mind to kick the hose off of the DC inlet, it would have gone straight through the impeller.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Now forgetting to hook up and run the DC is dsiasterous (which is why the DC itself has a layer of dust on the base, I keep forgetting to hook it up to my table saw…)

Ahhhh. So it's NOT just me.

No other machine … but the darned TS. MAN, can that thing blow dust FAR, too 

Does the Wynn cartridge have the interior paddle and exterior handle to rotate and clean the pleats??

dbhost has one. I don't … yet … but … it doesn't look like they do:

http://www.wynnenv.com/35A_series_cartridge_kit.htm

I presume a rigged wooden 'scraper,' along with careful use of the Shop Vac + upholstery brush … should do well. It does seem like a separator is a good idea in any case, but … one thing at a time ;-)

Adding the Wynn canister to my HF DC was like putting a supercharger on a car engine. WAY better performance, MUCH more effect.

WOO-HOO!


----------

